
Guerilla Open Tube: A Distributed, Censorship-Resistant Backup of YouTube - obvio171
https://github.com/obvio171/guerilla-open-tube
======
mindcrash
"Censorship-Resistant". Until your GitHub account or repository ends up here:
[https://github.com/github/dmca](https://github.com/github/dmca)

~~~
sp332
You can use git without Github.

~~~
obvio171
Yep, that's the idea. Github is just a nicety to help get things moving.

~~~
obvio171
Another important point about censorship-resistance is that git works even by
email, so worst-case people can still set up mailing lists and exchange
patches.

------
mankyd
[https://www.youtube.com/yt/press/statistics.html](https://www.youtube.com/yt/press/statistics.html)

> 100 hours of video are uploaded to YouTube every minute.

"Backup" may be a strong term here. Perhaps you mean "mirror of specific
videos"? I suppose in this regard, YouTube is acting as a reference index.

(I feel like such a pessimist today.)

~~~
toomuchtodo
"cache" would be a much better term to use, as there are specific DMCA
exemptions that protect caches:

[http://digital-law-online.info/lpdi1.0/treatise36.html](http://digital-law-
online.info/lpdi1.0/treatise36.html)

~~~
obvio171
Thanks for the heads up. I've changed the wording in the descriptions.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Awesome. You can ignore my email :)

------
dmix
Why is a censorship-resistant tool linking to a Facebook post? I'm not going
on FB.

~~~
timboslice
Text only mirror of the announcement:
[https://gist.github.com/timelf123/e7bb350a8f93af3f824b](https://gist.github.com/timelf123/e7bb350a8f93af3f824b)

------
giggles_giggles
Isn't this fundamentally just using GitHub as a torrent tracker?

I can't imagine that GitHub would be entirely happy about this, and it still
leaves a third party (GitHub), functioning as registrar of torrents,
vulnerable to attack, just as any public torrent tracker is.

~~~
timboslice
While I agree GH may have a problem with this, in this case they aren't
technically a "tracker" as they don't facilitate connections between seeds and
peers. They just provide the metadata (magnet links)

~~~
tyho
TPB hasn't facilitated connections in a long time. They still got shut down.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Assume you stored torrent metadata in the bitcoin blockchain. How would you
shut that down?

~~~
Houshalter
Then you still need to distribute the location of the metadata in the
blockchain, wouldn't you? It's as silly as people who think they can store
information as digits in pi.

~~~
toomuchtodo
The metadata itself would be in the blockchain. If you've got the blockchain,
you have the data. You'd still need to find peers, but you've got the data for
the content.

~~~
Houshalter
But where in the blockchain. It's multiple gigabytes, isn't it?

